# Happy Yellow



## RingLady (Aug 25, 2007)

I had answered a plea for a lighting tech for a local dance troupe while I was taking a semester of technical theatre (and all we did was tour all the wonderful theatres and music halls in my town. (Gorgeous) )
With the help of the tech director at the theatre I was able to create the lights for the show including "happy yellow" for the dances. I've also done lighting, sound, and props for two of my theatre companies.

I would like to learn more and do more in the theatre. One co-worker said I should be in a room by myself creating magic. I agreed and said I was learning more about lighting. 

I belong to a stage combat theatre troupe and usher whenever I can.

I'd like to learn more of the physics of light design.


----------



## Van (Aug 25, 2007)

This is a great place for it ! 
Welcome Aboard! From Whence dost thou hail? You'll find folks from all over on here, lot's of good "Magic Makers" too. Feel free to ask and answer as many questions as you like. My motto for new members; The only dumb question is the one left un-asked.


----------



## avkid (Aug 25, 2007)

Van said:


> This is a great place for it !
> Welcome Aboard! From Whence dost thou hail? You'll find folks from all over on here, lot's of good "Magic Makers" too.


Welcome.
Forgive me Van, I just had to.
_We've got magic to do........ Just for you
We've got miracle plays to play
We've got parts to perform.... Hearts to warm
Kings and things to take by storm
As we go along our way_
-"Pippin"


----------



## avkid (Aug 25, 2007)

I've got the soundtrack.


----------



## RingLady (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm from Ann Arbor, MI

Wow I haven't seen Pippen in so long
'I love Chita Rivera's line "I'm just an ordinary housewife-like all of you"


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 26, 2007)

"Ann Arbor"

ACK!!! Before I get too friendly, it's important for me to find out how you feel about college football. I wouldn't want to great you nicely only to find out later that I must hate you. I've got some really bad memories from a Rose Bowl in 1993 that sometimes still give me night terrors. My wife almost pushed a "Blue faithful" hiker into a swamp in Hawaii when we came across them on a trail... the pain runs deep. 

As long as you aren't a fan of that vile rodent football team... This is a great place to ask questions. I think you'll find it's a great community with a great mix of old pros who love to help and fascinated newcomers recently bit by the bug. Also get to know the search function. There are a lot of great topics that have been discussed in the past in the archives. Just put in a couple of key words and you'll find hours of reading. 

Oh yeah... how do you feel about the metric system? 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Logos (Aug 26, 2007)

gafftaper;63130Oh yeah... how do you feel about the metric [autolink said:


> system[/autolink]?
> Go Dawgs!



Really Gaff anyone would think you were obsessed with this whole metric system thing. 
You do realise that you are doomed, resistance is useless, metric is the supreme system, exterminate, exterminate, exterminate.
and from another universe.
Resistance is futile, you will be assimilated.
_(Evil laugh.)_
Hello Ringlady, welcome to Control Booth. Don't worry about gafftaper, the men in white coats will be along soon.
Us antipodeans occasionally can answer questions too although you will have to convert everything to 240volt and metric.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 26, 2007)

GO BUCKEYES!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 27, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> GO BUCKEYES!



GO BUCKEYES Indeed! "The enemy of my enemy is my friend."

Except September 15th... when when the Buckeyes are coming to town. 

My do I hate Michigan... January 1st, 1993 Rose Bowl. My Dad's cousin got us great seats on the 50 yard line... one problem we found out after we got to our seats they were on the wrong side of the stadium. Not only did we lose... we had to listen to that STUPID SONG OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER!!! That band is almost as bad as USC when it comes to having a short playlist! Then when the game was over we had to walk down through 50 rows of cheering fans dressed in blue... it makes my stomach sick to think about it... and that stupid song just kept playing on and on...


----------

